# Sierra Honey Plums



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)

I usually do the shopping at Costco, but my husband went yesterday as he wanted to look at some things there.  He brought home some Sierra Honey plums from California.  Odd looking round/green specialty plums, haven't tried one yet.

Is anyone familiar with these plums?  Do you like them?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)

I tried one of them today, very good, nice and sweet.  Would buy more in the future if they had them again. :thumbsup:


----------

